# wooden katana



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

OK, I need to get the apologies out of the way first.... i know i said i would try to take work in progress pics, but it just dont work that way when I'm in the workshop and the creative juices are flowing, so sue me.

I had a lot of fun making this, Its obviously not historically accurate, and its going to be a wall hanger, but I like it none the less.


Blade is bubinga, overall length 37", blade 26" with a 1/2" curve in the blade.
Blade edge guard is walnut.
Circular handle guard is teak.
Handle is rippled ash built up over the bubinga tang.
End cap is home made brass.

Balance point a couple inches into the blade.

the cutting edge is shaped, but I've left the actual edge an 1/8" wide to stop any splintering.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very attractive and a good replica of an ancient sword or knife.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Bob! I don't think you could have chosen a better piece of wood for the handle. Looks like it's really wrapped with cord.

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

My lawyers will be in touch. > Nice looking sword Bob. :smile:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Well done, Bob. As David said, it really looks like the handle is wrapped with cord. I had to look twice. A very cool project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

One of a kind project. Neat!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful creation. It will be a wonderful wall decoration. You're forgiven for progress pictures, sometimes keeping the creative juices flowing are more important than a few snapshots. This turned out far better than I expected from your first post. Smart leaving some thickness. Here's a picture of practice swords in use (Kendo).


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I Like it, Bob!
I try and keep all my electronics out of the shop, _especially the camera_...
There'a a 20 yr. old job site radio in there, and that's all the evidence I need to confirm my concern.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really neat Bob. And it’s first for me , as I’ve never seen that done before


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a beauty, Bob, even the color of the blade looks like it is fresh out of battle. Great looking handle. Now that you have it down pat you need to make a pair to display crossed swords in your den. Good Job!

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Bob. I'd like to know more about the brass cap on the end of the handle.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Charles, I made the brass end cap.
Once I squared off the end of the handle I cut a piece of flat brass 2 mm thick to the shape of the handle. Then I soldered a piece of 20mm x 1mm brass banding around the edge. It looked like a half a snuff box.
Its a tight fit over the wood but I was worried it might work itself off so i used 2 very small brass nailing pins to secure it and then a piece of electrical heat shrink over the edge to cover the join.
I put a smear of adhesive around the edge of the brass before heat shrinking so the band will not slide away.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------

